# Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2013)

*Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Früher galt pauschal, Brassen fangen, je *süßer* das Futter umso besser.
Heute gehen viele Angler gezielt mit *fischig-herbem* Futter auf die Schleimer los (auch ich häufig) und fangen gut.
Kenne aber auch Kollegen, die (besonders in Kanälen) auf Futter setzen, welches *würzig* wie eine Pizzabude mufft.
Dann gäbe es noch die *fruchtige* Richtung, mit der ich persönlich die wenigsten Erfahrungen habe.
Am seltensten wird vermutlich der *Mix aus all dem* angeboten, denke ich.
Oder ist das alles *scheixxegal*?

Und wenn nachfolgend bestimmt die neunmalkluge Gummi-Antwort "ist Gewässerabhängig" kommt, dann bitte mit konkreter Begründung. 

Mich interessiert die mehrheitliche Meinung und die Erfahrungen der Friedfischspezies hier.
#h


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

_Da hätte ich jetzt gern auch 'ne richtige Umfrage zu gemacht, aber es kommt die verfickte Fehlermeldung,
"Sie können einem Thema nur innerhalb von 5 Minuten, nachdem Sie das Thema erstellt haben, eine Umfrage hinzufügen."

Mein Gott, Franzl, die ganzen techn. Vorgaben (ohne *Vorab*-Info, dass man in den Quark kommen muss) hier sind wirklich manchmal zum







Na gut, dann eben so :r
_


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Also ich fange mehr Brassen mit süßem Futter, besonders Richtung Caramel.

Die größten hab ich aber mit Fischmehlfutter/Forellipllets und Zucki-/Muschelgeschmackködern gefangen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Ist Gewässerabhängig|supergri

Weil...ich habe nach eigener Erfahrung sowohl mit süssen wie auch herberen Mischungen irgendwie gleich gut oder auch gleich schlecht gefangen.Wenn sie nicht wollten, lag es m.M.n.an anderen Faktoren.

Auslöser dieses Aha Effektes war aber nicht 
Zielfisch Brasse sondern Barbe...also eher auf Umweg probiert,denen konnte man süss wie herb würzig vorsetzen..das einzige was absolut nicht lief,war Feederfutter mit Käsearoma:mDie Käsewürfel konnte ich übr.auch selbst essen.

Ergo hatte ich gefühlte 100 Rezepte pro Zielfisch gespart.. einen tauglichen Grundmix,je nach Tages(und Nasen|rolleyes)Laune süss oder halt herb/würzig aufgepeppt und gut ... es lief auf Brassen,Rotaugen und Co.Der Hakenköder und der Platz waren da eindeutig Fangentscheidender.

Aber an Gewässer x kann es natürlich schon wieder anders ausschauen.


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Mir gehts ähnlich wie dem Schleienproffessor...

die meisten Brassen gehen auf süß, Kopra Melasse ist da der absolute Renner (wobei das ja schon fast wieder etwas würzig ist).

Aber die großen Klodeckel fast auschließlich auf Futter mit ordentlich Forelli/Fischmehlanteil.

Hanf (würzig) Chili und Salz sind in allen Sorten ein Renner, egal ob die Grundsubstanz eher süß oder fischig war.


----------



## Slick (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Ich fange meine auf Fischmehlbasis(gemahlen Halibuttpellets)+Knoblauchgranulat in einem Fließgewässer. Da stehen eigentlich alle Fische drauf.Mit süßen Sorten und  Lockstoffen Caramel,Vanille,Exotic,T-Orange........ habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht,da beißen nur die Grundeln.

Die beißen doch eigentlich auf alles?|kopfkrat 


Stehen eigentlich Brassen(wohl eher),Rotaugen auf gegoren Mais?

Grüße


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Die besten Brachsenfänge hatte ich auf Maden pur in Irland und fermentierten Hartmais pur am Chiemsee.

Bei mir ist das Futter eh meistens recht gut gewürzt, auch wenn es mal eine süße Geruchsnote trägt.


----------



## phirania (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

NA KATI
Nach so vielen Tipps,müßte es eigendlich klappen mit dem Brassenfangen.....#h


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Rumaroma! Ist der Geheimtipp von so 'nem alten Sack der hier ständig auf Klodeckel fischt!


----------



## phirania (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Sicher,das er den Rum auch wirklich unters Futter mischt ?


----------



## wisokij (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

In unserem Gewässer:
1.Süßes Futter
2.dunkle Farbe
3.laaange Vorfächer (1m)

Konnte die letzte Zeit einwenig Experementieren, da ich mit einem Kollegen während der Raubfischschonzeit viieeel Zeit zum feedern habe.

Zuerst hatte ich ein Futter mit Lebkuchen und anderen Gewürzen als Zutaten. Die Farbe war : eher dunkelrot
Mein Kollege hat mit einem Futter welches richtig intensiven Biscuit-Geruch hatte gefischt und fing einige Brassen. Ich hingegen nur Rotaugen und wenige Brassen.

Nachdem ich das Futter nach einigen "bescheidenen" Angeltagen umgestellt hatte, hat es schon sehr viel besser funktioniert.

Später experementierte ich mit Futterfarbe und konnte in unserem Fließgewässer feststellen,dass braunes bzw schwarzer Futter viel mehr Bisse bringt als gelbes Futter.

Bei zwei ausgeworfenen Rute habe ich immer mehr Bisse auf die Rute mit dem 1m Vorfach, als auf die mit dem 60cm Vorfach.


----------



## as12 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Hi

ja das mit dem gelb kann ich auch ein wenig bestätigen, je knalliger gelb desto weniger brassenbisse, wobei das gelb was ich fische sehr süß um nicht zu sagen zuckersüß war, mit nem herben "gelb" habe ich es noch nicht probiert, aber dunkle herbe sachen geparrt mit dunklen ködern ala halibut und co gabs mehr brassen aber brasse ist nicht mehr so der zielfisch, jedenfalls in unserer gegend

aber proteine im futter a la made und bienenmade bewirkt bei brassen wunder äh fressrausch

petri


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*



phirania schrieb:


> Sicher,das er den Rum auch wirklich unters Futter mischt ?



Schon klar.

Der Mann verwendet diese Rum-Backaromen.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der Mann verwendet diese Rum-Backaromen.


...mit denen man Kumpels traumhaft einen Rum-Cola-Fake kredenzen kann. :q



phirania schrieb:


> NA KATI
> Nach so vielen Tipps,müßte es eigendlich klappen mit dem Brassenfangen.....#h



Nachdem  ich früher auch ausschließlich auf "süß" gesetzt habe, meine größten  Klodeckel aber auf Forelliteig od. Halibut-Pellets erwischt habe, setze  ich selbst verstärkt auf einen Mix aus süß-fischig-würzig.
Finde es aber interessant zu wissen, wie andere es sehen.

Den Aspekt mit der 'dunklen Farbe' hab ich aufgenommen.
Spielt die Bodenfarbe dabei eine Rolle oder meinst du dies generell, wisokij?


----------



## ulli1958m (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Boillies mit Schoko oder Kakaogeschmack wird u. a. von den Karpfenanglern im Stillgewässer verwendet. 
Die Angler ärgern sich des öfteren über den Beifang von großen Brassen.
Geht einer von euch gezielt auf Brasse mit den oben genannten Geschmacksrichtungen?

Gruss
Ulli


----------



## daci7 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Die meisten Schleimer hatte ich bei fruchtig süßem Futter - Beste Mischung von mir dafür im Geschmack Erdbeer/Honig/Lebkuchengewürz und angeln mit Maden.
Wohingegen ich auch die größten Platten beim Karpfen- und Schleienfischen auf Pallets oder Mistwürmer hatte und dabei benutze ich eher fischig/herbes Futter.
#h


----------



## Roy Digerhund (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Ich fische in diesem Jahr mit dem Brassen-Spezial von Nb. Das Futter riecht sehr stark nach Lebkuchen und ich habe es noch mit Schokobisquit und Kakao verfeinert. Kakao(richtigen/ungesüssten benutzen und nicht diese KALTINMILCHRUHENUNDISTDANNVIELZUSÜSS-Krempel) zum abdunkel ist bei mir seit Jahren Standard und ich habe damit nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Auf große Friedfische kommen bei mir auch (so gut wie immer) kleine 2mm Forellis ins Futter. Was ja dann auch eine Kombination aus 2 "Geschmacksrichtungen" ist.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...mit denen man Kumpels traumhaft einen Rum-Cola-Fake kredenzen kann. :q



Geile Idee! 
Und dann beobachten, wie lange es dauert, bis alle dicht sind, Plazebo läßt grüßen.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Für die ganz Harten, die von der Verarschung nicht breit genug werden wollen, gibt's dann noch 'ne aus 5 Blättchen fertig gedrehte Tüte mit Tee statt Dope.
Wirkt wahre Wunder!







Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Auf große Friedfische kommen bei mir auch (so gut wie immer) kleine 2mm Forellis ins Futter. Was ja dann auch eine Kombination aus 2 "Geschmacksrichtungen" ist.


Dito; süße Mehle + Lebkuchengewürz + Kakao-Eiweisspulver (Muckibude, abgelaufen, macht zwar Wolken, aber hat halt das ganze Aminogedöns), Melasse/Maggi/Knoblauch in die Flüssigkeit, Forelli als Pellets dazu.
Da passt das Rum-Aroma doch eigentlich noch gut mit rein. |rolleyes

Ich schwör bei Brassen ja eigentlich auch auf Rübenkraut, aber die Pampe verklebt das Futter wie Sau, auch wenn man es zuvor in heißem Wasser löst. Für Stillwasser net gut.
Jemand eine Ahnung, wie man den Bindeeffekt mildern könnte?


----------



## grubenreiner (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Geile Idee!
> Und dann beobachten, wie lange es dauert, bis alle dicht sind, Plazebo läßt grüßen.



Funtioniert wirklich. An der Uni wo ich früher war haben die Psychologiestudenten mal ne "Freibierfete" geschmißen und nur Alkoholfreies ausgeschenkt, man soll nicht glauben wieviele Leute nen Rausch heim trugen. Ob allerdings von den Psychologen jemand hinterher verkloppt wurde weiß ich nicht....


----------



## Roy Digerhund (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich schwör bei Brassen ja eigentlich auch auf Rübenkraut, aber die Pampe verklebt das Futter wie Sau, auch wenn man es zuvor in heißem Wasser löst. Für Stillwasser net gut.
> Jemand eine Ahnung, wie man den Bindeeffekt mildern könnte?



Ich würde spontan Maismehl sagen. Fast keine Bindung und ein sehr guter Futterbestandteil.
Gruss ROY


----------



## wisokij (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...mit denen man Kumpels traumhaft einen Rum-Cola-Fake kredenzen kann. :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir spielt mittlerweile die Farbe des Gewässers eine wichtige Rolle. Ich mische das Futter jetzt eigentlich immer in der Farbe des Gewässerbodens an. Dabei nutze ich z.B das Futter von Sensas: Club 3000 Brassen in gelb und schwarz.


----------



## Riesenangler (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Ich fang zur Zeit wie blöd mit Honigaroma. Von CM.
Und was ein richtig geiles Brassenfutter ist , ist das Big Carp von Sensas. Sehr grob Strukturiert und sehr empfindlich wenn man es übernässt . Ich miche es wenn ich es verwende, zu 50% meiner Basis bei.


----------



## phirania (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Ich versuchs gleich mal mit rumaroma,bei dem wetter kann bestimmt jeder einen grog vertragen,auch die fische.....#h


----------



## as12 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

ich schaue mal wieder in die *glaskugel*, ich kenne leute die fangen brassen auf kaulbarschfetzen:q:q:q
ich hoffe ihr glaubt mir das|bigeyes

gruß und petri


----------



## inselkandidat (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Herring! Aber das sind auch Boddenbrassen..:q in teils beängstigenden Größen..


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

1. Der richtige/erfolgreiche Köder ist immer auch gewässerabhängig; das mal grundsätzlich!
Warum will der TE wissen:
Weil jedes Gewässer, also das Habitat unsere Zielfische, ein bestimmtes charakteristisches Nahrungsangebot aufweist.
Wenn es viel natürliche Nahrungsvorkommen mit pflanzlichem Eiweiß gibt, interessiert die Fische unter Umständen mehr das, was es weniger in dem Gewässer gibt, z.B. Köder mit erhöhtem Gehalt an tierischem Eiweiß oder Stärke. Genauso ist ein hoher Salzgehalt bei belasteten Gewässern fangfördernd, wie auch Heilerde bei tendenziell sauren Gewässern. Das woran es tendenziell an dem jeweiligen Gewässer naturgemäß mangelt, ist auch stärker nachgefragt, allerdings wird vertrautes auch gerne genommen(erweckt eben kein Misstrauen).
Dunkler Untergrund schreit nach dunklem Futter, denn kein Fisch hat ein Interesse über einem hellen Futterteppich zu fressen und damit auf dem optischen Präsentierteller für Räuber zu stehen. Nur große Fische trauen sich vereinzelt auf helle Futterteppiche, wenn sie aufgrund ihrer Größe kaum Räuber fürchten müssen. Damit ist auch zu Recht gesagt, dass helles Futter auf dunklem Untergrund eher weniger, dafür große Fische bringt.

2. Brassen mögen aus meiner Erfahrung, mehrheitlich besonders:
- dunkles Futter lehm- bis dunkelbraunes Futter mit hohem Anteil an z.B. Schokobisquit, Copra Melasse, PV1 etc.
- Aromen wie Caramell, sowie Knoblauch sind herausstechend erfolgreich, gefolgt von Rumaroma(gewöhnliches Backaroma oder auch professionelles) und Mais
Gut funktionieren auch Vanille & fischige Aromen, würde ich aber nicht als brassentypisch/selektiv bezeichnen
- gegorener Mais ist ebenfalls ein Brassenmagnet, bringt aber auch viele Karpfen

3. Hakenköder die *generell* besonders auf Brassen funktionieren, sind mir nicht bekannt!
Gute Erfahrungen gibts mit Mais- Made- Caster- Kombi, sowie mit Laubwurm, Pellet, Kichererbse, Tigernuss oder selbst angefertigten Teigen


----------



## as12 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Herring! Aber das sind auch Boddenbrassen..:q in teils beängstigenden Größen..



jo, wenn man die laichen sieht denkt man karpfen sind zu gange:q:q:q


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Schöne Analyse, Sensi.
Das"warum" war schlichtweg ein Selbstschutz gegen all die, die gern Weisheiten raushauen, aber den Satz dann mit "ist aber gewässerabhängig" beenden und somit unterm Strich _nichts_ gesagt haben. 

Aber nenn mich noch mal _TE_, Labormäuschen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ...
> Aber nenn mich noch mal _TE_, Labormäuschen



Nun ja, ich würde mich allenfalls als drittklassige Labormaus bezeichen, mehr als Fischfutter und Sprengstoff bekomme ich kaum zu Stande(alleine schon mangels Interesse):m


----------



## Dunraven (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Ich setze meist auf salzig süß. Also VdE Futter mit Brasem Karamell (VdE Brasem = salzig, trotz süße Geschmacksrichtung). Alternativ auch gerne mal Tuti Futti, oder noch lieber Erdbeere. Aber würziges Spekulatius geht auch. Sehr gut habe ich auch schon mit Karamell Futter und würzigen Maden (ein paar Tage in Kurkuma laufen lassen) gefangen. Von daher mal dieses, mal jenes. Da man aber eben auch eine Sache braucht die man immer vorrätig hat, ist mein Hauptfutter eben Brasem Karamel. Aber nur weil die 1,25 Euro die tüte nur bei Abnahme eines 40er Kasten galten und mein Kumpel das wollte. Sonst hätte ich Erdbeere sicher auch in großen Mengen Zuhause und damit öfter im Gebrauch. Bin aber sparsam. So eine Tüte Brasem reicht bei mir auch mal für 4-5 Kg.


----------



## GandRalf (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Moin Kati,

sach mal: Geht dir inzwischen so der Stift, dass du dir sämtliche Strategien anhören musst?:m


----------



## kati48268 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Der intellektuelle Bildungsbürger verwehrt halt nicht das Wissen & die Erkenntnis anderer


----------



## GandRalf (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Verwirrung durch zu viel "Input" kann aber auch lähmen...:g


----------



## phirania (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Ja, kati muß jetzt gas geben sonst ist die saison vorbei.
Ran an die Schleimer.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der intellektuelle Bildungsbürger verwehrt halt nicht das Wissen & die Erkenntnis anderer


Apropos Erkenntnis, was ist eigentlich aus deinem Buttersäureexperiment geworden? Würfelhusten & Co?:q


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*

Entweder richtig fischig oder das gute alte van de Eyde Erdbeer...


----------



## kati48268 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Umfrage: Brasse - welcher Futtergeschmack*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Apropos Erkenntnis, was ist eigentlich aus deinem Buttersäureexperiment geworden? Würfelhusten & Co?:q


Die geplante Barbentour mit Siever & Fury87 inkl. Fläschchen 'konzentrierte Kotze' + Cam musste wegen Sauwetter auf nach der Schonzeit verschoben werden.
Dieses Jahr ist der Wetter-Wurm in allem. |evil:


----------

